# Can my puppy go out with only his first set of shots?



## pup.a.roni

My puppy is 2 1/2 months old. He got his first set of shots about 2 weeks ago. The vet told me that it was okay to take him out for potty training, as long as he did not socialize with other dogs. I live in Queens, New York. He had the understaning that I did not have a yard or garden where he could. This is a concrete city after all. 

I posted over on yahoo answers and everyone said I couldn't unless it was in a backyard. How can I go about potty training my dog if I don't have that luxery and have to wait til he completes all his shots? Any info., tips, help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## doxiemommy

Yep, that's a tough one! In general, your vet is right. You don't want to expose your pup to other dogs or their feces, OR other animals like squirrels, etc. So, I would say, pick an area near your home that isn't totally over run with other dogs, and have your pup do his business there. Watch him closely, watch the ground, so you can take him away from the area if you see other dogs or feces, etc. 
And, FYI, if you want to start socializing him, but are concerned about him having only his 1st set of shots, you can still take him out and about, and expose him to people and other dogs, you just have to carry him!


----------



## Jazzy's Mom

Hmmmm... I would do as doxiemommy said and just check the area and watch him closely. I really don't like recommending puppy pads, but maybe in your case they are needed... just to be safe. Or even the little potty patch things they have (the fake patches of grass that pups can do their business on). If you have some sort of balcony (which from my last visit to New York I don't recall seeing any), you could put it outside so he isn't thinking it's ok to go in the house. Those are my only suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## pup.a.roni

doxiemommy said:


> Yep, that's a tough one! In general, your vet is right. You don't want to expose your pup to other dogs or their feces, OR other animals like squirrels, etc. So, I would say, pick an area near your home that isn't totally over run with other dogs, and have your pup do his business there. Watch him closely, watch the ground, so you can take him away from the area if you see other dogs or feces, etc.
> And, FYI, if you want to start socializing him, but are concerned about him having only his 1st set of shots, you can still take him out and about, and expose him to people and other dogs, you just have to carry him!


Thanks for your opinion! As much as I wanted to take my vets word, I got worried when so many people told me how I shouldn't. Many assumed I lived in the suburbs though. It's much harder when you live in the city. And imagine having to do wee wee pads in the apartment until he has all his shots, oh my. I really appreciate your advice - thanks! 



Jazzy's Mom said:


> Hmmmm... I would do as doxiemommy said and just check the area and watch him closely. I really don't like recommending puppy pads, but maybe in your case they are needed... just to be safe. Or even the little potty patch things they have (the fake patches of grass that pups can do their business on). If you have some sort of balcony (which from my last visit to New York I don't recall seeing any), you could put it outside so he isn't thinking it's ok to go in the house. Those are my only suggestions. Good luck!


Thank you! Others made it seem like I shouldn't step foot outside without all his shots. But you're right, as long as I am extra, extra careful it should be okay. Again, thank you!


----------



## DJEtzel

I wouldn't recommend "checking the area" and "watching closely" parvo is all over, and you can't see it. I do not let my puppies step one foot on public property until they have ALL of their shots. 

It's a really big risk if you do.


----------



## Kyllobernese

What breed of puppy do you have? If it is a small puppy, it is not that hard to keep him on puppy pads till he is old enough to finish his shots. Set up an area with either a pen, gates or even in the bathroom or other safe area, and put puppy pads down. When it is old enough it is not that hard to retrain them to go outside.


----------



## pup.a.roni

Kyllobernese said:


> What breed of puppy do you have? If it is a small puppy, it is not that hard to keep him on puppy pads till he is old enough to finish his shots. Set up an area with either a pen, gates or even in the bathroom or other safe area, and put puppy pads down. When it is old enough it is not that hard to retrain them to go outside.


He's a pitbull. So far we've only brought him out in the morning right after he eats and he immediately goes and then that is the end of the "walk". When my vet said it was okay for potty training, he was having trouble using it outside and I would walk him around the block. Once I got other opinions, I stopped and only take him out right in front of my apt. He then goes once in the evening.


----------



## bartleby

I took my puppy out when he was only nine weeks old. I thought long and hard about the risks. What tipped my decision was that he went through a fear stage where he was being overly skittish and aggressive/defensive around strangers. His behavior was making some of my friends nervous. I decided that the dangers of insufficient socialization were greater than the risks of parvo. I'm very unsociable myself, so there was no way he was going to get to meet a large number people in the safety of my own yard. I started taking him on regular walks and asking anyone who seemed even remotely friendly to pat him and give him a treat. My garbage man and the teenagers who hang out on the library steps undoubtedly think I'm a total loon now, but my pup has done a 180 on his attitude towards strangers.


----------

